# Best video camera



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

What do y'all think the best video camera is for videoing your rides. I've been looking around and don't know what to get. I'm kind of leaning towards a go pro but they are pretty expensive.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

IMO<<<< (All of these opinions are judged off of what I seen as video and sound quality, I have not owned any of these) Im not a big fan of the Go pro's, there video quality is beautiful but the sound quality lacks and to me watching 4 wheeling vids it's ever bit as important to here them roar. If I were to buy one (I really frickin want to, but every time I plan on it I just blow it on somethin for the brute Lol) Id go with the Sony TX 20 or an older model like the 10 or 5. There video quality is what id say is a close second behind the Go pro even though there 720p, but the sound quality is also nice and clear. But the mounts are not as good as the Go pro.. It seems all waterproof cameras have there up's and downs... (Unless you spend a fortune) Its your choice to pick which ones you can deal with,


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Search for an existing thread on this. Lots of good info in it. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/18-atv-media/13554-cameras-software.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/18-atv-media/2795-helmet-camera-ltb.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/9917-best-digital-camera.html

Here I'll even be nice and get you started


----------

